# 22 hornet for yotes



## engel6460 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a savage 22 hornet that i want to use for yotes,i had it out last year and took a grey fox at 50 yards it seemed to do a nice job.i read somplace that the 22 hornet might not work to well on bigger yotes.anyone have any toughts?


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Stick with the 45gr spire point bullets from Nosler or Sierra and you should be fine. They hit hard and hold together, unlike the little 35 vmax which is a great varmint bullet but too fragile for coyotes. I sure am glad no one told this guy a 22 hornet wasnt enough gun, might not have died if he had known....
IIRC he went 37 pounds on the scale, which is a good sized coyote for our area.


----------



## engel6460 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanx for the info,thats a nice yote in any part of the country.i feel better about using the hornet,the last thing anybody wants is to wound one and loose it.i really wanted to use that gun as it was my dads and has been in the family forever.i also try to use his old model 94 30-30 for deer when i can, it just feels rite.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

I fully understand the sentimental value in using a fathers gun I lost my dad in 2002 he meant the world to me and in the following deer season i too used his winchester model 94 30/30 and took what is my favorite buck a decent for area 7-point what adds to the memory is all points were of legal length but also all were damaged/broken alot of character just like my pop


----------



## phil (Jan 28, 2010)

Sierras reloading manual says excellent choice for varmints out to 200 yards.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

I never shot at but one, 125 yards, Ruger 77/22 Hornet, Hornady 45 Grain Hornet Bullet....circle dance and DRT.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

i used my friends Hornet and taken yotes at 100 yds. Ditto on the heavier bullets.


----------



## jason.bunzel (Feb 19, 2010)

Can you use that load in 22 lr


----------

